
The 10 big energy myths - jbrun
http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2008/nov/27/renewableenergy-energy
======
petercooper
_Myth 1: solar power is too expensive to be of much use_

I think that if there's one technology that's going to go crazy this century,
it'll be solar power. We're _so_ close to being able to harness the sun's
energy efficiently (of which several hundred watts-worth can be hitting a
square meter per hour), and when it becomes possible, it'll be more game
changing than the proliferation of the telephone or the Internet.

Imagine.. next-to-free power almost anywhere on the planet at almost any time
(assuming battery technology keeps up too). All sorts of crazy de-
salinization, carbon extraction, and similar plans would become possible.

